# AF Revive vs Aerospace 303



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Currently dress my engine bay with Revive, is 303 that much better?


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Interested to know the answer to this one, as everyone raves about 303.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Dressle is more akin to 303 Protectant now.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

IMO 303 is not as greasy to apply as revive and easier as you just spray it on. I would compare 303 to dressle really.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

303 is so easy and economy to use, just wash for example motor room and spray here and there on wet surface, close the hood and go in for a shower, go out and everything under the hood is shining like a star, no need for rubbing or spread it out with sponge :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I was using 303 on recommendation by PB but notice they're now using Dressle, same results better smell :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup

Was just about to say dressle would have been a better comparison


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dressle will the best bet to cover all the engine and if you have honey comb grill dressle is perfect fr this as well, quick fast and covers all platic and rubber surfaces, but Revive is good for the plastics as it quite durable.

There is review on here on dressle in a engine bay, think the guy is called chrisc, he is a Autofinesse Tester and has done a dressle review.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I love 303, spray liberally, wait a few hours then wipe over with a MF cloth, job done


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Orchard Speed Seal blows these two out of the water now. And i was 303 biggest fan.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

How do apply it?
Just spray on wet surface and walk away?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

[FIN]Dani said:


> How do apply it?
> Just spray on wet surface and walk away?


+1 and also what it durability like?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah spray it on and leave. you can buff it off if you want. i didnt.

Best thing about Speed seal it can be used on paint and windows.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Ok, should test this too


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Great, another product to buy


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

AS Finish is great too :thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I never got on with 303, despite trying differing methods with it. I use Autoglym Super Sheen (trade version of Vinyl & Rubber Cleaner) diluted 1:1 under bonnets, in wheel arches and on rubber floor mats.

Great results as a "spray & go", and economical too at around £3.30 per litre :thumb:


----------

